# into hotwheels and into bmx what a mix



## militarymonark (May 4, 2010)

so I was shopping at my base airman's attic and stumbled across this awesome GT hotwheels bike! I tuned it up a little and rode it around its too cool. Im not sure if this is a (short lived) walmart gt bike or if its a legit gt built bmx. either way im so keeping this one.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (May 4, 2010)

Patrick
I would have bought that bike for you if I found it somewhere.  Its funny cause it's pefect for you.  Even says special edition so it appeals to the bike collector also.
It has the same gooseneck as some of my Dyno/Kustom Kruisers so it's probably not Walmart


----------



## militarymonark (May 4, 2010)

Im not sure about the rims I might have to go get some odysseys


----------



## partsguy (May 9, 2010)

I have seen the wally world Hot Wheels bikes and that ain't one of them. I'm pretty sure. Judging from the logos, that is older than 2005, as 2005 was when they introduced the current logo. So 2004 or before for this model. Can you find any ID tags or serial numbers? Is it possible that is from the "Peel & Win" promo from 2002? 


I'd like to find the Hot Wheels bikes from the Speed Points promos (1989-1992) as well as the Revealers one (1993). BUT FAT CHANCE ON THOSE TWO!


----------



## militarymonark (May 13, 2010)

i researched a bit and found that its a 2001


----------



## partsguy (May 14, 2010)

Man...if that is what I think it is, you could have a very hard to find bike!


----------



## DocLong (Jul 13, 2010)

That is one of the lowre end GT's (I think interceptor?) all dressed up. They were sold through bike shops / GT dealers, not anyplace like WalMart. It is indeed an '01. 

You can tell it's one of the lower end bikes by the 1" threaded fork, lower end brakes, and generic hubs. 

Still, a cool bike and hard to find in VG shape because of it's lower end cost. They were ridden as neighborhood bikes, ya know?

Classicfan1, Tipp Cyclery had one of these for a while IIRC when they were at their old location...and I remember it sitting there for awhile.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 10, 2010)

I didn't live in Ohio in 2001, I was still in TN. and wasn't into old bikes back then, But I was into Hot Wheels!


----------



## lllm (Oct 30, 2010)

hi thats a real deal gt hot wheels i have a couple there cool


----------

